# Wooden brick mold.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2021)

I posted a few bricks that I found by the river a while back, and I wanted to make a mold and make some brick. I made the ROBERT brick mold. It is water or oiled up so nothing will stick. Have not made any brick yet but I will post them when I do.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 16, 2021)

I like your style. Interested to see your brick when you make one.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2021)

Will do. I am going to dust the mold up and make the first ones out of cement. A dry mix like a mud job. It will cure hard as a rock. Using clay and firing them is another story. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I made the ROBERT brick mold. It is water or oiled up so nothing will stick. Have not made any brick yet but I will post them when I do.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Pharaoh says NO MORE STRAW FOR YOUR BRICKS...  just watched the 10 Commandments and your making brick made me think of that...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 17, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Pharaoh says NO MORE STRAW FOR YOUR BRICKS...  just watched the 10 Commandments and your making brick made me think of that...


They have been getting in the turtles noses! No plastic bags either.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 19, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> I like your style. Interested to see your brick when you make one.


Here is the first one. It is missing a few of the letters. Looks like I need more of a cure time before I remove the mold.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 19, 2021)

I put my hand print on the back.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## YoloBottles (Apr 19, 2021)

What an awesome project. Maybe you could build a garden wall or something like that with your own bricks,


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is the first one. It is missing a few of the letters. Looks like I need more of a cure time before I remove the mold.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Needs more straw or horse hair... just sayin'.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 19, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Needs more straw or horse hair... just sayin'.


Me too buddy,, getting a little light on top!! Got plenty of cat hair.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 19, 2021)

YoloBottles said:


> What an awesome project. Maybe you could build a garden wall or something like that with your own bricks,


I thought the same thing. Easy to change the name plate to any name i want. They are gonna find these things in 100 years and wonder who the hell is this Robert?  Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is the first one. It is missing a few of the letters. Looks like I need more of a cure time before I remove the mold.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



That is just so kewl! Wow. I love stuff like that... very creative, Rob. Are you adding colorant & plaster u said? (I better stop. If I live long enough to finish all my projects, I’ll be 985 yrs old!)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is the first one. It is missing a few of the letters. Looks like I need more of a cure time before I remove the mold.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


By the way very nice


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 19, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> That is just so kewl! Wow. I love stuff like that... very creative, Rob. Are you adding colorant & plaster u said? (I better stop. If I live long enough to finish all my projects, I’ll be 985 yrs old!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Coffee brown sanded grout from the HomeDepot. Lol! Sets up fast. I greased up the inside of the mold. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Got plenty of cat hair.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



You have no idea how many points u just scored there! I knew it. You can’t be half bad, with cat hair. We call that a card carrying member... wear it like a badge of honor, right? ‍
Kardi- 



Let me find her mom-




I have some cat hair, if u run low? I really don’t know the headcount but they are so fun, and Kira, I think, is my soulmate. She’s amazing, really. She’s really sweet unless your in a hat, and if you have a hat AND beard? It’s show time! She will scare people to own them. As long as everyone realizes she’s in charge (not me- we had to establish that) she’s the sweetest most mellow crazy easy going girl , unless someone needs taught that fact that she is in charge.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 19, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> You have no idea how many points u just scored there! I knew it. You can’t be half bad, with cat hair. We call that a card carrying member... wear it like a badge of honor, right? ‍
> Kardi-
> 
> 
> ...


My cats name is Rodger. He is a great cat. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 19, 2021)

That looks pretty neat there ROBBYBOBBY. Did you dye concrete? Or did you use clay?


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 19, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> You have no idea how many points u just scored there! I knew it. You can’t be half bad, with cat hair. We call that a card carrying member... wear it like a badge of honor, right? ‍
> Kardi-
> 
> 
> ...




What breed of cat is that? Very beautiful.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 19, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> What breed of cat is that? Very beautiful.


He is mad as a wet hornet in the top picture.. got caught outside in a thunder storm. Lol!! The other is him in his bed. It is a dog bed. He is a 19 lb male tabby cat. Wildcat at heart. King of Grand street. All the dogs watch their backs. Lol! I'm not kidding.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 19, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> That looks pretty neat there ROBBYBOBBY. Did you dye concrete? Or did you use clay?


Sanded grout. HomeDepot. Hey, what do you want from a tileman!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 19, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> You have no idea how many points u just scored there! I knew it. You can’t be half bad, with cat hair. We call that a card carrying member... wear it like a badge of honor, right? ‍
> Kardi-
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous cats! Have their own video, that's neat.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sanded grout. HomeDepot. Hey, what do you want from a tileman!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.




Great idea, mix some verticoat or concrete glue in the mix? Wish you did tile work down here. Its hard to find a good highend tile guy.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sanded grout. HomeDepot. Hey, what do you want from a tileman!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I used Vaseline as a release agent. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 19, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Great idea, mix some verticoat or concrete glue in the mix? Wish you did tile work down here. Its hard to find a good highend tile guy.


Big demand for tilers in Florida, everything is tiled.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> He is mad as a wet hornet in the top picture.. got caught outside in a thunder storm. Lol!! The other is him in his bed. It is a dog bed. He is a 19 lb male tabby cat. Wildcat at heart. King of Grand street. All the dogs watch their backs. Lol! I'm not kidding.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I thought you meant Rodger. Lol! That one on the leash is amazing. The one walking on the catwalk is stunning. I was gonna guess a Bengal and Savannah. Not sure though. Amazing.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 19, 2021)

Very nice.
Fire 'em slow in the fire pit.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Me too buddy,, getting a little light on top!! Got plenty of cat hair.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Just letting you know I'm saving the hair balls my cat coughs up.  I'll be needing your address...


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Big demand for tilers in Florida, everything is tiled.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Did this guest bathroom at the beginning of this year. Everyone wants tile everywhere, its the new thing here.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 19, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I posted a few bricks that I found by the river a while back, and I wanted to make a mold and make some brick. I made the ROBERT brick mold. It is water or oiled up so nothing will stick. Have not made any brick yet but I will post them when I do.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That's flipping cool!!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Did this guest bathroom at the beginning of this year. Everyone wants tile everywhere, its the new thing here.


Is that a tin ceiling. I have done tons of that type of stone tile. I like the rustic chipped edge but it is a hard one to grout. I am so finicky about my grout. It can and has ruined jobs in the past. I did a bathroom 800 square feet of 4x4 hand made tiles. You know the type. Not one square or flat. After grouting it the almond color the contractor said to grout. They made a mistake and it was supposed to be white. 2 guys 2 days to remove and clean up. We had to be careful, special order tile maybe 5 extra. No chips or we would have more of a delay. I could go on forever. Lol
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2021)

Robby Raccoon said:


> Very nice.
> Fire 'em slow in the fire pit.


Put one the barbecue. I will eventually make one this summer with clay. Don't think it is as easy as it seams. I have no place to burn by me. I am an urbanite. I could go upstate to my brother. I want to fire brick bro! Don't know how that will go over. Can't burn down the woods. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2021)

Finally got the all the letters to come out. I have to wait over night to set harder before removal. I am starting a third. You can see some Vaseline on the brick. It is from greasing up the wood mold.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Just letting you know I'm saving the hair balls my cat coughs up.  I'll be needing your address...


You have it already. The return address from the brick. I know your joking. My cats a hair machine (and he won't shed for nobody but you!). Sorry about that, now where were we? Oh yeah the cat hair. Although I appreciate the offer I am going to have to decline. It is shedding season and I don't have room for the hair I have.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Is that a tin ceiling. I have done tons of that type of stone tile. I like the rustic chipped edge but it is a hard one to grout. I am so finicky about my grout. It can and has ruined jobs in the past. I did a bathroom 800 square feet of 4x4 hand made tiles. You know the type. Not one square or flat. After grouting it the almond color the contractor said to grout. They made a mistake and it was supposed to be white. 2 guys 2 days to remove and clean up. We had to be careful, special order tile maybe 5 extra. No chips or we would have more of a delay. I could go on forever. Lol
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


 
Copper ceiling squares. Those handmade or natural stone tiles are what everyone wants now thanks to Pintrest. Plus like your saying there is no way to get all the corners to match up perfectly on some of these crazy imported handmade tiles, then inlay a decorative tile. It definitely takes a skilled tile person. Nice 2nd brick! I am not sure if you actually need a big fire to cure clay. Probably just a grill and some coals for low heat, I have never tried but I seen it done on a TV show.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Apr 20, 2021)

Trebor sounds like a cool name!


























I'm kidding Lol






















I love the brick and also the old look of it. Great job Robby!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Copper ceiling squares. Those handmade or natural stone tiles are what everyone wants now thanks to Pintrest. Plus like your saying there is no way to get all the corners to match up perfectly on some of these crazy imported handmade tiles, then inlay a decorative tile. It definitely takes a skilled tile person. Nice 2nd brick! I am not sure if you actually need a big fire to cure clay. Probably just a grill and some coals for low heat, I have never tried but I seen it done on a TV show.


I watched every show on YouTube on brick making and firing that pertained to my region. I have seen some brick from tropical areas and they do things a little different. You need a hot fire. Tribal pottery is fired at 1400 degrees F. Modern pottery is fired at 1800-2400F. Not an easy thing to do without a kiln. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Trebor sounds like a cool name!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trebor (Robert backwards) means good natured, friendly and kind.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Apr 20, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is the first one. It is missing a few of the letters. Looks like I need more of a cure time before I remove the mold.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


You're a creative guy Robert!

How's that Clorox glass projectile knapping project coming? I'm anxious to see the results.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 20, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Did this guest bathroom at the beginning of this year. Everyone wants tile everywhere, its the new thing here.



That’s so pretty! Just getting ready to do the last of a big house remodel, the 2 baths. I love the colors of yours!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 21, 2021)

willong said:


> You're a creative guy Robert!
> 
> How's that Clorox glass projectile knapping project coming? I'm anxious to see the results.


Thanks for reminding me. The weather is getting nice this next week. This weekend I have a wedding. But I will post them asap. I'm not the best, funny that you remembered. 
ROBBYBOBBY64 .


----------



## willong (Apr 21, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Thanks for reminding me. The weather is getting nice this next week. This weekend I have a wedding. But I will post them asap. I'm not the best, funny that you remembered.
> ROBBYBOBBY64 .


Given the diamond shape of the Clorox trademark somewhat resembling a projectile point, I find your project goal of retaining the trademark in a knapped point to be quite clever. It is easy to remember!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 21, 2021)

willong said:


> Given the diamond shape of the Clorox trademark somewhat resembling a projectile point, I find your project goal of retaining the trademark in a knapped point to be quite clever. It is easy to remember!


I know! I have one I did but I am not going to be able to find it before I do this one. I will post willong.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 25, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> My cats name is Rodger. He is a great cat.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


.
Rodger is the cutest name I’ve heard since I sold this nice guy with channels all over, titled “Kevin the Savannah”!  He takes Kevin on long serious hikes and up and down the west coast.  Kevin is spoiled.  Oh, the last baby I sold was to a second time buyer...  she named this most beautiful kitten, who is a girl....   “James”.  Hey as long as the check clears...  poor baby!  But Rodger looks somewhere between irritated to down right pissed!  Lol!  He’s awesome! And has cattitude.... ( I live that way.) that’s so kewl....  give Rodger a head scratch for me? The pix are of the girl named “James”....   (I love my job!)


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 26, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> .
> Rodger is the cutest name I’ve heard since I sold this nice guy with channels all over, titled “Kevin the Savannah”!  He takes Kevin on long serious hikes and up and down the west coast.  Kevin is spoiled.  Oh, the last baby I sold was to a second time buyer...  she named this most beautiful kitten, who is a girl....   “James”.  Hey as long as the check clears...  poor baby!  But Rodger looks somewhere between irritated to down right pissed!  Lol!  He’s awesome! And has cattitude.... ( I live that way.) that’s so kewl....  give Rodger a head scratch for me? The pix are of the girl named “James”....   (I love my job!)


Best baby pictures ever. Absolutely adorable! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Apr 27, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Best baby pictures ever. Absolutely adorable!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


They are so much fun, really.  I am thinking I have the best job ever, until I get time to start selling all these crystal clusters- rock climbing THERE?  And finding more than I can carry every time...  in like 6 - 100 lb potato sacks full.  It’s really jaw dropping, there.  Ok, I have a few of the best jobs on earth...  I’m an artist, too.  No wonder I can’t find 2 minutes to rub together. But I love the catz and the babies and the bux!


----------

